# Flex Hose - Where to buy cheaply



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have searched and searched with the hopes of finding someone who sells bulk hose cheaply.... Have found no one. I am looking for about 75-100 feet of 2 inch hose to run around my shop for my DC system. But everyone wants 2-3 dollars minimum a foot. No way am I paying that. I cant go rigid because of how my shop is laid out so I have to go flex. 
I am using a Fien shop vac with a Dust Deputy cyclone separator and wish to use 2in hose to connect everything and leave the Fien in one static location instead of having to move it all around the shop. 
Thanks for any and all info.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there will be a huge loss*

It's a little like a long garden hose, the longer it is the less pressure at the end. The smaller the hose the less volume. You are far better off to move the dust collector/extractor around to each source than to run 100 ft all around the shop. I can't explain all the technicalities, but this site will help: http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/dc_basics.cfm

I had a similar issue. I wanted a shop vac on several of my tools, the miter saw, radial saw, table saw over blade, small belt sander, etc. My solution was to get several Rigid shop vacs ON SALE at Home Depot and locate them under and on top of the various tools with short connector hoses. 

A shop vac is NOT a dust collector in the true sense. It has a high velocity/low volume air flow. A true Dust Collector has a high volume/lower velocity air flow. Each foot of ribbed flex hose drops the efficiency of the system as does each 90 degree bend in the hose. 

So, in a nut shell, I would not do as you are suggesting, but there may be other opinions. :yes:

Here are some sources of flex hose:

http://www.nosawdust.com/dust_hose.htm

http://www.blastgateco.com/Flex-Hose.php


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

^ this, I have the 4" flex hose hooked up to my HF dust collector and it works great. My shop is only 12x20 so I can move the flex hose to whichever tool I need with ease; however extend it nearly the 20' and you can see the suction pulling the hose. I'd go rigid pipe for 75-100 feet you's have way too much draw for flexible hose in that length.


----------



## NY-woodworker (Nov 19, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> It's a little like a long garden hose, the longer it is the less pressure at the end. The smaller the hose the less volume. You are far better off to move the dust collector/extractor around to each source than to run 100 ft all around the shop. I can't explain all the technicalities, but this site will help: http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/dc_basics.cfm
> 
> I had a similar issue. I wanted a shop vac on several of my tools, the miter saw, radial saw, table saw over blade, small belt sander, etc. My solution was to get several Rigid shop vacs ON SALE at Home Depot and locate them under and on top of the various tools with short connector hoses.
> 
> ...


So did you go shop vac then eventually move to a true DC? I was thinking of doing the same thing with the shop vacs but would love some perspective.


----------



## Manco247 (Dec 21, 2013)

You could use any flexible type of hose. Maybe Check prices of rubber hose or anything else that has flexibility


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Oh definitely true DC's*



NY-woodworker said:


> So did you go shop vac then eventually move to a true DC? I was thinking of doing the same thing with the shop vacs but would love some perspective.


Ya gotta have both. Actually 2 types of dust control and air filtration.
1. Shop vacs at the tool ports with small outlets
2. True DC's with 4" hoses at the machines that make either a large volume of chips like planers and jointers OR a large volume of dust like drum sanders and table saws.
3. Air filtration overhead for what get missed by the first 2 systems.

That will pretty much get most of it, but a "dust free" shop is not within the capability of even all that in my experience. :no:
Here's some of what I did:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/dust-collection-woodnthings-shop-part-1-a-20273/


----------



## NY-woodworker (Nov 19, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Ya gotta have both. Actually 2 types of dust control and air filtration.
> 1. Shop vacs at the tool ports with small outlets
> 2. True DC's with 4" hoses at the machines that make either a large volume of chips like planers and jointers OR a large volume of dust like drum sanders and table saws.
> 3. Air filtration overhead for what get missed by the first 2 systems.
> ...


Awesome stuff Bill. Thanks for the input and great ideas. I love the TS set up. How is your miter saw dc set up? In my early days of woodworking my miter saw is a dust generating beast!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've had good luck branching off the large duct from the main DC to a smaller tool aperture, eliminating the need for moving shop vacs around, or having several at smaller tools. 


















.


----------



## J R in MO (Feb 2, 2010)

Manco247 said:


> You could use any flexible type of hose. Maybe Check prices of rubber hose or anything else that has flexibility


 Take a look at the RV Sewer hose with the quick conectors.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nobody uses flex hose for the main run*

Those little ribs affect the air flow and create resistance, so the efficiency drops considerably for each foot and for each hard 90 degree bend. Smooth pipe or plastic duct and gradual 90 degree bends or 2 - 45 degree bends are the best. This is air flow dynamics, not simply a matter of running pipe like plumbing a house. The Bill Pentz site I referenced here is the best source of the science of dust collection.
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/dc_basics.cfm

Yes, there are many systems that fall short of the ideal he advocates, and mine is one of them. I use short runs of flex hose on 1 1/2HP jet cannister collectors, several Rigid shop vacs with 2 1/4" ribbed hose on the tool ports, and a overhead air filtration by Jet: JET 708620B AFS-1000B 550/702/1044 CFM 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter - Amazon.com


The cheapest way out would be several shop vacs If you want to spend very little money. I would not bother with the hang on the wall 1 HP baggers. They are just a waste of money when you can get a 2 HP Harbor freight DC for $140 on sale w/coupon.
Many of the guys here use the H-F DC and have made modifications to it to improve collection and minimize the foot print. Our Dust Collection forum is FILLED with great ideas. Start there and search around.


----------



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

*Flex Hose*

Hi,

The best place to get flex hose that I have been able to locate is 

http://www.kencraftstore.com/plastic_corrugated_hose.htm

They shiped my order very fast.

JP


----------

